# Hitech Miniatures, Sci-Fi Spartan Prokles



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thought I'd post this new release from Hitech Miniatures for those interested.

*28mm Spartan Prokles*



> Legio SPARTAN
> 
> "Prokles" Egzekuthor armor
> 
> ...


http://hitechminiatures.com/2/product/info/76


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice looking minis, the ceilings of their Rhinos must be very clean :wink:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Cool find. The models seem rather static and I don't quite know what to think of the mohawk, but they are actually pretty cool.
The shield quite fits and so does the weapon. Well, the bottom of the weapon seems a little odd when they hold it like this, but overall they aren't bad.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Iron Snakes perhaps? They do just seem a bit odd though, but I can't say why.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The mohawk seems too OTT to me but otherwise not a bad mini.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks stupid,the crest is too large as is the pole arm.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> Looks stupid,the crest is too large as is the pole arm.


Agreed.

That crest is ridiculous... how does he walk through a door? :laugh:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Tech priests of counterfeit Mars combating wind resistance once again.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Obviously Sonic has decided that running around in just trainers while being shot at, poked with spikey bits, burned and cluster-bombed is a bad idea, and has adjusted his wardrobe accordingly.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

They were doing a good job up until they decided to top them with a giant brush.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

I bought their "obliterators" (think they're called terrorizers...) and they are quite nice models. These guys definitely have their own style which is apparent in everything they do....

Still waiting on resolution regarding a box missing from my shipment though


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Model are excellent. Just apply a knife to their mohawks.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like Scibors lack of imagination coupled with everything that's ridiculous about GW terminators. These guys are trying WAY too hard.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Complete lack of style and imagination, not to mention the mechanics of the model. Why does he have a helmet strapped to his arse that he clearly could not wear whilst in his pseudo-Terminator armour and Grey Knight Halberd? Everytime he turns his head he would end up staring at the ceiling.

Terminator bog-brush, cleans right around the rim :laugh:


----------

